# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Οι ηλιότοποι σε συνεργασία με τις ασύρματες κοινότητες

## mojiro

> *Οι ηλιότοποι σε συνεργασία με τις ασύρματες κοινότητες*
> _Published Μαΐου 16th, 2007 by Μιχαλης Ψαλλιδας_
> 
> Αρκετοί ηλιότοποι έχουν αρχίσει και μετατρέπονται σε ηλιότοπους εξωτερικού χώρου. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι στον εξοπλισμό προστίθεται μια μικρή κεραία και έτσι η κάλυψη επεκτείνεται σε εξωτερικό χώρο σε μερικές εκατοντάδες μέτρα.
> 
> Μία καλή και χρήσιμη ιδέα είναι η συνεργασία των ηλιότοπων με τις κατά τόπους ασύρματες δικτυακές κοινότητες, όπως της Αθήνας, της Πάτρας, της Θεσσαλονίκης αλλά και άλλων περιοχών.
> 
> Τα ασύρματα μητροπολιτικά δίκτυα είναι ανοιχτά δίκτυα, βασισμένα σε νέες ασύρματες τεχνολογίες. Αποτελούν κατά κανόνα μη κερδοσκοπικές κινήσεις με κύριο σκοπό την ανάπτυξη, αξιοποίηση και προώθηση ενιαίων, ασύρματων ευρυζωνικών δικτύων στις περιοχές που αναπτύσσονται. Ένα τέτοιο εντιπροσωπευτικό δίκτυο είναι το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών (ΑΜΔΑ ή AWMN).
> 
> [...]


βλεπετε τωρα γιατι καθομαι και λεω διαφορα περι κομματων ???

ενας ασχετος διαβαζοντας τον τιτλο του Blog θα νομισει οτι οι ασυρματες
κοινοτητες συνεργαζονται με τους Ηλιοτοπους του ΠΑΣΟΚ.

αν δεν απατουμαι ο συγγραφεας του Blog ειναι μελος του MoschatoWireless,
καθως και του φορουμ μας, απο πολαιοτατων χρονων.

(για οσους δε γνωριζουν, το project "ηλιοτοποι" ειναι τα hotspots του ΠΑΣΟΚ)

----------


## socrates

Ουδέποτε έχουμε συνεργαστεί ως AWMN σε οποιοδήποτε επίπεδο με τους ηλιότοπους.

----------


## dti

Είναι γεγονός οτι προ-εκλογικά μας θυμούνται ΟΛΟΙ (όσοι έχουν πρόσβαση στα προσωπικά μας δεδομένα...) καθώς επίσης και αρκετοί πολιτικοί (υποψήφιοι και παρατρεχάμενοι...)
 
Στο χέρι μας είναι να τους "θυμηθούμε" όλους αυτούς, μετεκλογικά και να δούμε αν και κατά πόσο είναι πρόθυμοι τότε να κάνουν κάτι.

Ανεξάρτητα από τα παραπάνω, είναι γεγονός πάντως, οτι ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος μας έχει και στο παρελθόν απασχολήσει, σε διάφορες φάσεις, είτε με συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα που κατά καιρούς ήταν από "κοντά" μας (λόγω του οτι ήταν κάποτε στην κυβέρνηση, ή στην ΚτΠ, όταν πρωτοξεκίνησε το awmn το 2002-2003) είτε γιατί γενικότερα, τα όποια πρόσωπα πρόσκεινται στο συγκεκριμένο χώρο, έχουν δείξει μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον και δραστηριότητα (ασύρματη) από κάποιους άλλους πολιτικούς χώρους.
Είναι αλήθεια πάντως, οτι κανείς χώρος ΔΕΝ μπορεί να καπελώσει το awmn, όσο κι αν προσπαθούν, αλλά και το awmn οφείλει να είναι ανοιχτό σε συνεργασίες διαχρονικά (και όχι μόνο προεκλογικά) με όσους θέλουν να προσφέρουν στην κατεύθυνση των σκοπών του awmn.
Υπενθυμίζω οτι επανηλειμένα έχουμε προσφέρει βοήθεια σε εκδηλώσεις με ανοιχτό και προοδευτικό χαρακτήρα (Αντιρατσιστικό Φεστιβάλ, Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινωνικό Φόρουμ, κλπ.) που δεν ταυτίζονταν με συγκεκριμένο κόμμα.

----------


## ice

Απο την στιγμη που παρουν την πλειοψηφια (οποιοδηποτε κομμα) αυτοματα κλεινουν και ολες οι πορτες . Χρονια το ιδιο γινεται συνεπως μην περιμενετε πολλα.

Οτι κανουμε μονοι μας παιδες , ετσι ξεκινησαμε ετσι θα προχωρησουμε.

----------


## pkent79

Πάντα οι πολιτικοί και οι παρατρεχάμενοι τους θα θέλουν να οικειοποιηθούν κάθετι καλό που γίνεται από άλλους, με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο.

Είναι ο τρόπος τους να επιβιώνουν, όπως όλα τα παρασιτικά όντα.

----------


## paravoid

Έχεις παραλείψει μεγάλο και σημαντικό κομμάτι του άρθρου.
Αφού εξηγήσει τι είναι το ΑΜΔΑ (με πολλά λόγια...), αναφέρει




> Είναι ιδιαίτερα καλή ιδέα, εφόσον οι ηλιότοποι εκπέμπουν σε εξωτερικό χώρο, να διασυνδεθούν με τέτοια ασύρματα δίκτυα, επιτρέποντας έτσι την ανταλλαγή περιεχομένου και δεδομένων, ακόμα και την πρόσβαση στο internet.
> 
> Αρκετοί εθελοντές ή φίλοι που συμμετέχουν στην πρωτοβουλία ηλιότοποι και δραστηριοποιούνται και στις ασύρματες κοινότητες, έχουν αναλάβει τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες και πολύ σύντομα οι πρώτες διασυνδέσεις θα είναι γεγονός.


Συνεπώς:
- Κανείς δεν μπορεί να παρανοήσει και να νομίζει ότι έχει υπάρξει ήδη συνεργασία, το άρθρο είναι σαφές,
- Από την άλλη, είναι επίσης σαφές ότι κατά τον αρθρογράφο υπάρχουν στα σκαριά συνεργασίες οι οποίες μάλιστα βαίνουν καλώς.

Το τρυκ (για να μην το πω χειρότερα) που κάνει ο αρθρογράφος -αφού, κατά τον Σωκράτη, κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι αλήθες για το ΑΜΔΑ- είναι ότι παρόλο που στο 80% του άρθρου αναφέρει για το ΑΜΔΑ, στο τέλος αναφέρει για πρωτοβουλίες με τέτοιες κοινότητες γενικά και αόριστα.

Μπορεί λοιπόν π.χ. να υπάρχουν τέτοιες κινήσεις με άλλες κοινότητες ανά την Ελλάδα οπότε τελικά να μην ψεύδεται και απλά να παραπλανεί σκοπίμως.

Θα έλεγα λοιπόν ότι το να διαψεύδουμε τέτοιες ειδήσεις εδώ, Σωκράτη, δεν ωφελεί και πολλά πράγματα.

Αντ' αυτού, θα πρέπει να ειδοποιηθεί το συγκεκριμένο site για τις ανακρίβειες που αναφέρει -και μάλιστα προεκλογικά- ή/και να βγει μια ανακοίνωση εκ μέρους του ΑΜΔΑ στο site του.

Σαν bonus, ξέρω (και το διαφημίζει και ο ίδιος, αλλιώς δεν θα το ανέφερα) πως ο Mick Flemm ασχολείται με κάτι τέτοια (αν και δεν ξέρω ακριβώς με τι) και θα μπορούσε ίσως να επικοινωνήσει κάτι στους αρχισυντάκτες (αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο) εκ μέρους του ΑΜΔΑ ή να κάνει την επαφή. Περισσότερα από τον ίδιο, αν το επιθυμεί, φαντάζομαι.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι το περίεργο βλέπετε στο άρθρο, εξηγεί τι είναι το AWMN και οι ασύρματες κοινότητες και λέει ότι αφού πλέον οι "ηλιότοποι" εκπέμπουν σε εξωτερικούς χώρους καλό θα ήταν να συνεργαστούν (οι εθελοντές που θα τους στήσουν) με τις ασύρματες αυτές κοινότητες.




> Μία καλή και χρήσιμη ιδέα είναι η συνεργασία των ηλιότοπων με τις κατά τόπους ασύρματες δικτυακές κοινότητες, όπως της Αθήνας, της Πάτρας, της Θεσσαλονίκης αλλά και άλλων περιοχών.


Το "καλή και χρήσιμη ιδέα" δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει συνεργασία...




> Εκτός του ΑΜΔΑ, υπάρχουν σε άλλες 20 πόλεις της Ελλάδος ενεργές ασύρματες κοινότητες χρηστών, που ακολουθούν την ίδια φιλοσοφία.
> 
> Ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε την Θεσσαλονίκη, Ιωάννινα, Καβάλα, Κατερίνα, Λάρισα, Πάτρα, Τρίπολη, Κω, Μυτιλήνη, Ηράκλειο. Η παρουσία τους κυρίως στη επαρχία όπου έχουμε απουσία εναλλακτικών δομών, έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον.
> 
> Είναι ιδιαίτερα καλή ιδέα, εφόσον οι ηλιότοποι εκπέμπουν σε εξωτερικό χώρο, να διασυνδεθούν με τέτοια ασύρματα δίκτυα, επιτρέποντας έτσι την ανταλλαγή περιεχομένου και δεδομένων, ακόμα και την πρόσβαση στο internet.


Τι κακό βρίσκετε στο παραπάνω ??? (εκτός από το "Κατερίνα"  :: ) Αναλύει περισσότερο το AWMN γιατί είναι ποιο γνωστή κοινότητα σε σχέση με τις άλλες (και γιατί την ξέρει καλύτερα), δεν είναι παράλογο και πάλι λέει για "καλή ιδέα".

Αν δεν το γνωρίζετε τους "ηλιότοπους" δεν πάει το ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. και τους στήνει, οι εθελοντές διαδικτύου του ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. αφού βρουν κάποιο χώρο στον οποίο έχουν πρόσβαση κάνουν αίτηση στο ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. και τους στέλνει τον εξοπλισμό και την dsl. Άρα δεν είναι το ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. που θα συνεργαστεί με τις κοινότητες αλλά οι εθελοντές διαδικτύου ως άτομα.




> Αρκετοί εθελοντές ή φίλοι που συμμετέχουν στην πρωτοβουλία ηλιότοποι και δραστηριοποιούνται και στις ασύρματες κοινότητες, έχουν αναλάβει τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες και πολύ σύντομα οι πρώτες διασυνδέσεις θα είναι γεγονός.


Εδώ όντως είναι ένα ευαίσθητο σημείο, δεν ξέρω που αναφέρεται αλλά δεν είναι και απίθανο σε κάποια περιοχή να έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Μπορείτε πάντως κάλλιστα να γραφτείτε στο blog και να αφήσετε κάποιο comment.

Επίσης το άρθρο δεν είναι καθόλου προεκλογικό, είναι εκεί απ' τον Μάιο !!! εσείς το θυμηθήκατε προεκλογικά...

Ενημερωτικά το θέμα είχε ξανασυζητηθεί εδώ ->
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24658

----------


## acoul

το AWMN είναι σαν τον αέρα. Δεν έχει ιδιοκτήτες, πατέρες ή εκφραστές του !! Ανήκει ελεύθερα σε όλους σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες που ορίζει η ΕΕΤΤ !! Όσοι σοφοί θέλουν να αισθάνονται εκφραστές του ή ότι το εκπροσωπούν, λίγο γέλιο στην ζωή ποτέ δεν κάνει κακό !! Το βέβαιο είναι ότι η ανάπτυξη και ευημερία του δικτύου βασίζεται στην αλληλεγγύη, κοινωνική ευαισθησία, συνείδηση και προσωπικό όραμα του κάθε ένα από αυτούς που το απαρτίζουν. τα αυτονόητα δηλαδή ...

σε εποχές που πληρώνουμε για πόσιμο νερό, για το πράσινο και πιθανά στο μέλλον τον καθαρό αέρα, η ιδέα του ελεύθερου δικτύου, όπως το ελεύθερο λογισμικό, είναι ένα στοίχημα με τον πολιτισμό που δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα αν αναπτύσσεται ή απειλείται με εξαφάνιση ...

----------


## socrates

Φαίδωνα, αφού δίνεις τόσο σημασία στα γραφόμενα ας έδινες λίγο περισσότερη σημασία και σε αυτά που έγραψα εγώ.

 ::  *1ον* αναφέρθηκα σε ένα γεγονός τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά επίσημα το awmn. Προς ενημέρωση των μελών του δικτύου και μόνο για να μην υπάρχουν παρανοήσεις και περίεργες προεκτάσεις μέρες που είναι.

 ::  *2ον* δεν διέψευσα το άρθρο. Όπως είπες και εσύ θα το έκανα με άλλο τρόπο, κατευθείαν στο blog τους αλλά θεωρώ ότι ήδη δώσαμε πολύ σημασία.

 ::  *3ον* Όπως προείπα κακώς αναφέρθηκε εξ' αρχής.

 ::

----------


## Vigor

> Αρκετοί εθελοντές ή φίλοι που συμμετέχουν στην πρωτοβουλία ηλιότοποι και δραστηριοποιούνται και στις ασύρματες κοινότητες, έχουν αναλάβει τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες και πολύ σύντομα οι πρώτες διασυνδέσεις θα είναι γεγονός.
> 
> 
> Εδώ όντως είναι ένα ευαίσθητο σημείο, δεν ξέρω που αναφέρεται αλλά *δεν είναι και απίθανο σε κάποια περιοχή να έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο*. Μπορείτε πάντως κάλλιστα να γραφτείτε στο blog και να αφήσετε κάποιο comment.
> 
> Ενημερωτικά το θέμα είχε ξανασυζητηθεί εδώ ->
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24658


Όπως φαίνεται και στην παρακάτω θεματική ενότητα, είχε υπάρξει εκδήλωση επιθυμίας συνεργασίας από πλευράς των ιθυνόντων των Ηλιοτόπων του ΠΑΣΟΚ με το Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου. Ορίστε και η σωστή παραπομπή στο παραπάνω:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27094 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27094 Internet

----------


## Acinonyx

> Είναι ιδιαίτερα καλή ιδέα, εφόσον οι ηλιότοποι εκπέμπουν σε εξωτερικό χώρο, να διασυνδεθούν με τέτοια ασύρματα δίκτυα, επιτρέποντας έτσι την ανταλλαγή περιεχομένου και δεδομένων, ακόμα και την πρόσβαση στο internet.
> .
> .
> .
> Αρκετοί εθελοντές ή φίλοι που συμμετέχουν στην πρωτοβουλία ηλιότοποι και δραστηριοποιούνται και στις ασύρματες κοινότητες, έχουν αναλάβει τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες και πολύ σύντομα οι πρώτες διασυνδέσεις θα είναι γεγονός.


traceroute rulez...

----------


## JollyRoger

δηλαδή ρε παιδία, αν κατάλαβα καλά, το να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος το δίκτυό μας, για να προωθήσει οποιαδήποτε παράταξη, είναι οκ και δεν χρειάζεται να ασχολούμαστε?!

Μόλις έκανα google τα 3 δημοφιλέστερα κόμματα, σε συνδιασμό με "awmn"...

τα μόνα που έφεραν αποτελέσματα, ήταν το προαναφερθέν... κι αυτό:
http://elkosmas.gr/2007/08/27/syriza_di ... positions/
το οποίο το έχει στα keywords(!) ίσα που να το βγάζει το google δηλαδή με "awmn" τελικά άσχετο, απλά στο ίδιο φορουμ αναφέρει και awmn, άρα μας μένει μόνο το προαναφερθέν..  :: 

μήπως τελικά προωθούμε κομψά και απλά το λέμε αλλιώς? (βλέπε και υπ. δημάρχους στην έδρα κλπ)?


ειλικρινά απογοητεύτηκα απ'αυτά που είδα...

και φυσικά η σελίς με τους "ηλιότοπους" (τζίζους - πάλι καλά που δεν λέγονται "green-sun-spots") εμφανίστηκε στα πρώτα 4-5 hits(!)


προσωπικά είμαι της γνώμης οτι χρειάζεται επίσημη κίνηση απο τον επίσημου αντιπροσώπο του δικτύου μας, που να ξεκαθαρίζει οτι μας ενοχλεί οποιαδήποτε αναφορά στο δίκτυο μας, απο "βαμμένο" μέρος...

βέβαια δυστυχώς δεν πιστεύω οτι είναι εφικτό να γίνει, για τον ίδιο λόγο που δεν μας ενοχλούν οι "βαμμένοι υποψήφιοι" στην "έδρα"..  ::

----------


## acoul

> να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος το δίκτυό μας ...


καλό !! λίγο γέλιο κάνει πάντα καλό !! Υπάρχουν άραγε και τίτλοι ιδιοκτησίας ??

Τίποτε δεν μας ανήκει σε αυτή τη μάταιη και σύντομη ζωή, όλα τα δανειζόμαστε για σχετικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα μπροστά στην αιωνιότητα !!

----------


## JollyRoger

> καλό !! λίγο γέλιο κάνει πάντα καλό !! Υπάρχουν άραγε και τίτλοι ιδιοκτησίας ??
> 
> Τίποτε δεν μας ανήκει σε αυτή τη μάταιη και σύντομη ζωή, όλα τα δανειζόμαστε για σχετικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα μπροστά στην αιωνιότητα !!


θες να πείς οτι αν βγεί το AWMN σε προεκλογική καμπάνια κάποιου κόμματος, κατα τη γνώμη σου, δεν προσδίδει χαρακτηρισμό σε αυτό?!

εμένα με ξενερώνει απίστευτα η ιδέα... μπορεί να μην το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς ευθέως, αλλά το βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται για λόγους "εντυπωσιασμού", και να προσπαθεί να βγάλει την ιδέα του συσχετισμού με το εν λόγω κόμμα...

----------


## acoul

> θες να πείς οτι αν βγεί το AWMN σε προεκλογική καμπάνια κάποιου κόμματος, κατα τη γνώμη σου, δεν προσδίδει χαρακτηρισμό σε αυτό?!


θέλω να πω πως οι αλλαγές και οι τομές γίνονται από τη βάση και όχι από τα σαλονατογραβατόπαιδα που μετατρέψανε την επανάσταση σε τρομοκρατία και την ιδεολογία και τη δυνατότητα του σκέπτομαι, προβληματίζομαι, ανησυχώ, ονειρεύομαι σε επικίνδυνη και επιβλαβή για το σύστημα δράση. το ρουσφέτι, βόλεμα, κοιλιά και η επανάσταση του καναπέ μας έχουν φάει εδώ που τα λέμε και όχι οι γραβάτες !!

----------


## JollyRoger

όρθως...

όμως ο λόγος που νομίζω οτι προσπαθεί να τύχει εκμετάλλευσης το δίκτυο μας, είναι οτι "θέλει να λέει" οτι το χαρακτηρίζει ένα ήθος... αυτό το οποίο χαρακτηρίζει και τα open source κλπ...

ίσως να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια... αλλά νομίζω οτι αυτό το "πνεύμα" διαγνώσκουν οι ποτιλικοί οτι είναι "επενδύσιμο"....


για τον ίδιο λόγο λοιπόν που εκείνοι το βρίσκουν "επενδύσιμο" και προσπαθούν να πατήσουν επάνω του... βρίσκω οτι το "πάτημα επάνω του"... καταστρέφει ισόποσα το "πνεύμα" αυτό...  ::  ...

δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το περιγράψω....

όσο "καλό" κάνει στην παράταξη η αναφορά, τόσο κακό βρίσκω οτι κάνει στο δίκτυο  ::  ....

----------


## acoul

> ... να τύχει εκμετάλλευσης το δίκτυο μας ....


σταμάτα να με κάνεις να γελάω ... στην τελική όλοι μας εκμεταλλευόμαστε κάτι, όπως μια βουτιά σε μια ελεύθερη, καταγάλανη και καθαρή παραλία, θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι είναι δικαίωμα αρκεί να συνοδεύεται από τον αντίστοιχο σεβασμό ... τα δένδρα για παράδειγμα δεν προστατεύονται με συρματοπλέγματα, φράχτες, νόμους και μπάτσους όπως τραγικά πρόσφατα όλοι μας διαπιστώσαμε αλλά με συνείδηση και πολιτισμό ... ούτε στην ΕΕΤΤ ανήκει το δίκτυο ή ο αέρας, απλά ορίζει ένα νομικό πλαίσιο γιατί κατά βάθος είμαστε χειρότερα από ζούγκλα ...

----------


## JollyRoger

καλά όσο αστείο κι αν σου φαίνεται, νομίζω αυτοί που το χρησιμοποιούν, δεν το βλέπουν τόσο αστείο  :: 

εκτός κι αν θελουν να γελοιοποιήσουν την παράταξή τους...  ::  ...


άλλα αν δεν είναι σύμφωνο όλο το δίκτυο, δεν θα έπρεπε να λάβουμε επίσημη θέση, ακόμα για για "αστείες προσπάθειες εκμετάλλευσης"?  :: 


εγώ που είμαι χαζός, αν διάβαζα πρώτη φορά για awmn σε σελίδα κάποιου κόμματος, δεν θα συνδεόμουν ποτέ...

ίσως να μην είμαι ο μόνος...  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καταρχάς κανένα κόμμα δεν έχει καπελώσει μέχρι τώρα το AWMN απ' όσο θυμάμαι, δεν βγήκε κανένα κόμμα να πει ότι "εμείς φτιάξαμε το AWMN" ή κάτι αντίστοιχο. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος αλλά το να μας προσεγγίζουν πολιτικοί χώροι όπως του ΣΥΝ και του ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. (μακάρι να μας προσέγγιζε και η Ν.Δ. που ήταν κυβέρνηση) μόνο καλό κάνει και μας ενισχύει στις διεκδικήσεις μας στην ΕΕΤΤ και αλλού. Τι κόμπλεξ είναι πλέον αυτό με τα κόμματα, στην τελική αν θέλετε να διευκρινιστεί το θέμα τι ποιο απλό από ένα δελτίο τύπου του συλλόγου (που παρεμπιπτόντως δεν θυμάμαι να έχει βγάλει και ποτέ κανένα) που να ξεκαθαρίζει ότι "δεν είμαστε υπό την αιγίδα κανενός κόμματος ή πολιτικού χώρου, ότι κάνουμε το κάνουμε γιατί πιστεύουμε στην ελεύθερη διάδοση των ιδεών" κλπ και μια ανακοίνωση σταθερά στην αρχική σελίδα.

----------


## ggeorgan

Κάτι σημαντικό κερδίσαμε και επί ΝΔ, για να είμαστε δίκαιοι. Και τα δύο κόμματα εξουσίας μας έχουν βοηθήσει και έχουν εκδηλώσει και ενδιαφέρον να μας βοηθήσουν περισσότερο. Αυτός είναι ο ρόλος τους, η δουλειά τους.
Κατά τα άλλα, αν θέλει το ΠΑΣΟΚ (και κάθε άλλο κόμμα) να γράψει μερικά ή και πολλά μέλη του στο AWMN για να το καπελώσει, είναι καλοδεχούμενο. Αν, επίσης, με την ανακοίνωση αυτή, μερικοί επιπλέον πολίτες μάθουν για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα, κι αυτό καλό είναι. Όταν έρθουν κοντά μας, μπορεί και να ενδιαφερθούν περισσότερο και να συνεισφέρουν. Κατά κανόνα οι πολίτες που πλησιάζουν τα κόμματα είναι δυο κατηγοριών : συμφεροντολόγοι και ιδεολόγοι. Οι συμφεροντολόγοι μόλις μάθουν ένα δυο πράγματα για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα θα πάρουν δρόμο. Οι ιδεολόγοι είναι πιθανό καθαρό κέρδος. Τους θέλουμε !

----------


## JollyRoger

> ...Τι κόμπλεξ είναι πλέον αυτό με τα κόμματα


το δικό μου κομπλεξ με τα κόμματα, είναι επειδή κανένα δεν είναι "όλοι μαζί"... όλοι είναι "εμείς κι οι άλλοι"... το δίκτυο θα ήθελα να ήταν με πρότυπο το "όλοι για όλους", άρα εφού δεν βλέπω αναφορές απο ΟΛΑ τα κόμματα, δεν θα ήθελα να βλέπω απο κανένα...

ακριβώς επειδή με χαλάει η λογική του "εμείς κι οι άλλοι"...




> ...,στην τελική αν θέλετε να διευκρινιστεί το θέμα τι ποιο απλό από ένα δελτίο τύπου του συλλόγου (που παρεμπιπτόντως δεν θυμάμαι να έχει βγάλει και ποτέ κανένα) που να ξεκαθαρίζει ότι "δεν είμαστε υπό την αιγίδα κανενός κόμματος ή πολιτικού χώρου, ότι κάνουμε το κάνουμε γιατί πιστεύουμε στην ελεύθερη διάδοση των ιδεών" κλπ και μια ανακοίνωση σταθερά στην αρχική σελίδα.


ναι προσωπικά συμφωνώ... 

αν και δεν πιστεύω οτι σταματάει εκεί...



@ggeorgan, πιστεύεις οτι τα προκατελειμένα άτομα (αυτά που υποστηρίζουν κάποια συγκεκριμένη παράταξη).. ξαφνικά θα ενδιαφερθούν για το σύνολο? Έστω αυτά που θα μείνουν... ή θα είναι το δίκτυο για αυτούς ένα κομμάτι του "κόμματος".. ?  ::  ...

κατα την γνώμη μου, δεν θα 'πρεπε να υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως ανακάτεμα του δικτύου, ούτε με πολιτική, ούτε με κερδοσκοπία...

και τα 2 όμως, απο εδώ τα φέρνουμε, απο εκεί τα φέρνουμε... εδώ είναι...  ::

----------


## mojiro

περα απο τις προσωπικες μου πεποιθησεις περι κομματων...

αυτο που φοβαμαι με τα κομματα, ειναι οτι απαξ ας πουμε ειμαστε μοβ
και η κυβερνηση ειναι φουξια ή ο εκαστοτε υπαλληλος/αρμοδιος που
θα χρειαστουμε, θα μας πεζει τρελιτσα...

βεβαια αμα ειμαστε ιδιου χρωματος θα μας αγκαλιασει και θα μας φιλα...

ωστοσο θα εχουμε χασει αλλο ενα 50% του δικτυου που δεν εχει το
μαγικο χρωματακι...

δεν ειναι κακο να μας βοηθανε, αλλα θα πρεπει να μας βοηθανε για
αυτο το οποιο εχουν εκλεχτει να κανουν και τιποτα παραπανω.

πρεπει να τους βλεπουμε ως πολιτικους και να τους λεμε οτι ειμαστε
πολιτες, και οχι να τους βλεπουμε ως κομματα και αυτοι εμας ως
ψηφους.

----------


## gadgetakias

Τι τσακώνεστε; Δίκαιο έχουν και οι δύο πλευρές.

Κάποιοι απλά είναι πιο ευαίσθητοι (κοινωνικά) και δε θέλουν κανένα συσχετισμό με κόμματα. Αλλοι όχι.

Στην τελική αν θέλετε να "αποτινάξουμε" το κάθε κοματόσκυλο που θέλει να μας χρησιμοποιήσει, κάντε το με τον σωστό τρόπο.
π.χ. http://www.wwf.gr/

Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε, πολύ σημασία του δώσαμε ήδη..

----------


## paravoid

> Στην τελική αν θέλετε να "αποτινάξουμε" το κάθε κοματόσκυλο που θέλει να μας χρησιμοποιήσει, κάντε το με τον σωστό τρόπο.
> π.χ. http://www.wwf.gr/


Καλό! Κάτι τέτοιο είχα στο μυαλό μου είναι η αλήθεια.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Το ίδιο λέμε όλοι παιδιά, ας κάτσει ο σύλλογος να γράψει κάτι παρόμοιο και να το βάλει στη κεντρική σελίδα (καλό θα ήταν και το δελτίο τύπου πάντως).

----------


## ysaridio

καλα ολα αυτα που διαβασα για τους ηλιοτοπους και την ασυρματη κλπ το πασοκ που δεν καταλαβενω τι σχεση εχει με εμας !? αλλα παρολο που τα διαβασα ολα δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι οι ηλιοτοποι ?

----------


## ggeorgan

> @ggeorgan, πιστεύεις οτι τα προκατελειμένα άτομα (αυτά που υποστηρίζουν κάποια συγκεκριμένη παράταξη).. ξαφνικά θα ενδιαφερθούν για το σύνολο? Έστω αυτά που θα μείνουν... ή θα είναι το δίκτυο για αυτούς ένα κομμάτι του "κόμματος".. ?  ...


Ξαφνικά όχι ! Αλλά, άπαξ και πληρώσουν την συνδρομή, κάτι ήδη αλλάζει. Άπαξ και αρχίσουν να δουλεύουν στο δίκτυο και δουν τις δυσκολίες (και τις δυνατότητες), κάτι άλλο αλλάζει. Άμα έλθουν στα γραφεία του σωματείου Τετάρτη και δουν ότι μπορεί να γίνει διάλογος και συνεργασία μεταξύ ανθρώπων με διαφορετικές πολιτικές απόψεις, επέρχεται άλλη αλλαγή.
Κανένα, μα κανένα απολύτως, κομματόσκυλο δεν αγαπά να είναι κομματόσκυλο. Όλοι από ανάγκη είναι. Αν μπορούσε να απεγκλωβισθεί από το κόμμα αύριο, θα το έκανε.




> κατα την γνώμη μου, δεν θα 'πρεπε να υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως ανακάτεμα του δικτύου, ούτε με πολιτική, ούτε με κερδοσκοπία...


Η δική μου άποψη (φυσικά προς συζήτησιν) είναι ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει διαρκής διάλογος του δικτύου με την πολιτική και την κερδοσκοπία με στόχο την προώθηση των σκοπών του δικτύου. Αν, κατά σύμπτωσιν, ωφεληθεί και η πολιτική και η κερδοσκοπία, είναι δικός τους λογαριασμός. Εμείς κοιτάμε να ωφεληθεί το δίκτυο.

----------


## JollyRoger

ggeorgan, δεν συμφωνώ διότι αυτό σημαίνει οτι "κατα σύμπτωση" θα ωφεληθέι η "καλύτερα διαπλεκόμενη" πολιτική & κερδοσκοπία...

καθώς επίσης, προσωπικά δεν μ'αρέσει να χρειάζεται να ασχολούμαι με αυτά τα οποία έχει υποβληθεί όλος ο κόσμος να ασχολείται σε μόνιμη βάση, ΚΑΙ εδώ... τα έχουμε σε tv, στη δουλειά μας... παντού... τα πάντα μας λένε να ασχολούμαστε με συγκεκριμένα καρα-κουρασμένα θέματα....
προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το "χόμπι" ... "καθαρό" απο επίδοξες τηλεκατευθύνσεις... με χαλάει να βλέπω οτι το δίκτυο είναι κάτι που αρέσει σε κόσμο να πατήσει πάνω του... είτε πολιτικοί σε "λόγια"... είτε έμπορες ως last mile, είτε οτιδήποτε... μου αρκεί η αφιλοκερδής προσφορά, απο όποιον γουστάρει να την προσφέρει... αν δεν γουστάρει να προσφέρει κανείς, εγώ πάντως δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω για κάποιο αντάλλαγμα... (υπο την έννοια που δεν έχω ζητήσει ποτέ αντάλλαγμα...  ::  ) 



ps. αλήθεια παίδες, εκείνη η ξεκαθαριστική ανακοίνωση που λέγαμε, που θα διασαφήνιζε οτι οποιαδήποτε αναφορά απο οποιοδήποτε κόμα, είναι αυθαίρετη και δεν έχει σχέση με μας... 
με την οποία πολλοι συμφωνήσαμε και κανείς δεν διαφώνησε.... 

είναι προγραμματισμένη να βγεί μετά τις εκλογές?

edit: κι αν δεν σκοπεύει να βγεί ποτέ, αφού οι "ηλιότοποι" παραπέμπουν σε συγκεκριμένη παράταξη... αυτό το θρεντ, γιατί δεν είναι στα σκουπίδια?!  ::

----------


## acoul

> ps. αλήθεια παίδες, εκείνη η ξεκαθαριστική ανακοίνωση που λέγαμε, που θα διασαφήνιζε οτι οποιαδήποτε αναφορά απο οποιοδήποτε κόμα, είναι αυθαίρετη και δεν έχει σχέση με μας... 
> με την οποία πολλοι συμφωνήσαμε και κανείς δεν διαφώνησε.... 
> 
> είναι προγραμματισμένη να βγεί μετά τις εκλογές?


σε ποιους απευθύνεσαι;

----------


## JollyRoger

σε αυτούς που θα τη βγάζανε!  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

*θα*...

είναι και επίκαιρο  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

> ggeorgan, δεν συμφωνώ διότι αυτό σημαίνει οτι "κατα σύμπτωση" θα ωφεληθέι η "καλύτερα διαπλεκόμενη" πολιτική & κερδοσκοπία...


Εν τάξει. Είναι σύνηθες να θέλουμε να ψοφήσει ο γάιδαρος του γείτονα, αντί να ζήσει και ο δικός μας. Ορθολογικό, όμως, δεν είναι.




> καθώς επίσης, προσωπικά δεν μ'αρέσει να χρειάζεται να ασχολούμαι με αυτά τα οποία έχει υποβληθεί όλος ο κόσμος να ασχολείται σε μόνιμη βάση, ΚΑΙ εδώ... τα έχουμε σε tv, στη δουλειά μας... παντού... τα πάντα μας λένε να ασχολούμαστε με συγκεκριμένα καρα-κουρασμένα θέματα....
> προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα το "χόμπι" ... "καθαρό" απο επίδοξες τηλεκατευθύνσεις... με χαλάει να βλέπω οτι το δίκτυο είναι κάτι που αρέσει σε κόσμο να πατήσει πάνω του... είτε πολιτικοί σε "λόγια"... είτε έμπορες ως last mile, είτε οτιδήποτε... μου αρκεί η αφιλοκερδής προσφορά, απο όποιον γουστάρει να την προσφέρει... αν δεν γουστάρει να προσφέρει κανείς, εγώ πάντως δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω για κάποιο αντάλλαγμα... (υπο την έννοια που δεν έχω ζητήσει ποτέ αντάλλαγμα...  )


Μα είπαμε ούτε σ' εκείνους που το κάνουν δεν αρέσει, οπότε στον δικό μας χώρο θα ατονήσει ακόμα πιο γρήγορα από έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος. Όπως και συμβαίνει και το βλέπεις κι εσύ κι εγώ και όλοι μας.

----------


## JollyRoger

αν η απουσία παρατάξεων σημαίνει αυτά που κατάλαβες...

τότε το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω κι εγώ αυθαίρετα (όπως το περι γαϊδάρου γείτονα) είναι οτι αφού δεν έχουμε μάθει να λειτουργούμε χωρίς παρατάξεις, ομάδες, κόμματα και προκαταλήψεις, δεν μπορούμε να δούμε παραπέρα... για μας "έτσι είναι" (και τι να κάνουμε κλπ)

πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι οτι απο το σχολείο μας είχανε πεί οτι στο βυζάντιο, για να μπορεί να κάνει η ηγεσία οτι γουστάρει, έφτιαξε κόμματα... εεεε συγνώμη... ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες κλπ... για να έχει ο κόσμος να ασχολείται....

αν μας καλύπτει αυτό, εύγε μας....

προσωπικά προτιμώ να σκέφτομαι χωρίς κουτάκια και ταμπέλες... το βρίσκω πιο "ελεύθερο" τρόπο να σκέφτομαι... νομίζω οτι τα κόμματα, ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες κλπ... είναι εκεί για να ασχολείται ο κόσμος μαζί τους, αντί για αυτά που τον αφορούν....

----------

